#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Impedantie, wat is het nou eigenlijk

## Noobie

De elektriciteitsleer duidt met het woord _impedantie_ een veralgemening aan van het begrip weerstand, tot spoelen en condensatoren.

Voor diegene die geïnteresseerd is in het hele verhaal:
Impedantie - Wikipedia

Hier word Impedantie in basis beschreven, met wat eenvoudige berekeningen kun je precies bepalen of impedantie ter zake doet. 

_Impedantie en voedingskabels

_Een 2,5mm2 koper ader, heeft een Lage Weerstandscomponent [R], een zeer lage capaciteit [C] en een zeer lage inductie [L].

Als je dus uitgaat van een frequentie van 50Hz, zoals het lichtnet in Europa, zie je dat de impedantie grotendeels wordt bepaald door de weerstand van de ader. Daarom is in dit geval is berekenen op impedantie niet interessant. De weerstand is echter wel belangrijk, deze neemt namelijk toe als de ader langer of dunner wordt, de kabel staat altijd in serie met zijn belasting indien de kabel te dun is zal deze als spanningsdeling gaan fungeren. 

Als deze te dun is zal de kabel ook warmte ontwikkelen door de te grote stroom die er loopt. Uiteindelijk zal de kabel bij overbelasting zo heet worden dat de mantel smelt en er kortsluiting ontstaat.
Weerstand van een kabel is te berekenen met:

Wet_van_Pouillet

_Impedantie en Audiokabels_

Als je uitgaat van audio spectrum, dus 30-20000Hz, is nog steeds de kabel impedantie niet echt interessant, de frequentie is daarvoor te laag en ook de C & L waarden van een kabel zijn te laag. 

Wel is de impedantie van luidsprekers belangrijk, een luidspreker heeft doorgaans een gelijkstroomweerstand tussen de 4 en 16 ohm, dit is alleen de [R] component. De impedantie van een luidspreker veranderd dus naar gelang daar een andere frequentie wordt aangeboden.

Op het moment dat je filters of versterkers gaat bouwen wordt impedantie belangrijk, als gebruiker van, kun je dit alles vergeten. 
Behalve dat je een versterker uitgang nooit mag belasten met een lagere impedantie dan de uitgang zelf. Dus een Amp met Z=4 Ohm, mag je nooit belasten met een luidspreker(of kast) van Z<4 Ohm. Dit zou elektrisch gezien identiek zijn aan het kortsluiten van die uitgang, waardoor de stroom theoretisch oneindig hoog zou worden. In de praktijk brand dan gewoon je versterker uit omdat óf de eind-trap of de voeding sneuvelt.

Bij audio ingangen van b.v. mixers kan impedantie een rol spelen, punt om te onthouden is dit: normaliter ligt de impedantie van een mic tussen de 600/2000 Ohm, de impedantie van een ingang ligt meestal boven de 10k Ohm, dus meerdere ingangen op 1 mic gaat tot op zekere hoogte goed.
Totdat je paralel in de buurt van de 600 Ohm gaat komen. 

Kortom dezelfde vuistregel als bij versterkers geld hier ook weer; de impedantie van de belasting(mixer) moet hoger zijn dan die van de bron(mic).

Conclusie: Impedanties van in/uitgangen/kabels hebben bij audio zelden tot nooit effect op het signaal zelf. 

n.b. Afscherming van Audiokabels is wél erg belangrijk, 50Hz met 63A naast een audiokabel zorgt voor een aanzienlijke instraling. zonder goede afscherming hoor je die 50Hz zeker inkoppelen!

_Impedantie en Video/Zenders/DMX_

Als je over hoogfrequent situaties praat (VHF,UHF) dan wordt impedantie 

wél een belangrijke factor. Immers is  , waarin             ω = 2π F [FONT=Verdana]dus naarmate de frequentie toeneemt, zal ook de impedantie van een spoel toenemen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]
Idem voor een condensator [/FONT] ,  [FONT=Verdana]hier zal echter de [/FONT]impedantie afnemen.

Ik wil niet verder ingaan op andere elektrische aspecten als reflectie, fase, looptijd, inteferentie enz..

Dus kort door de bocht:

In de praktijk;(daar gaat het natuurlijk om)
Gebruik voor ethernet / RS485 toepassingen altijd UTP, gebruik voor video & zenders altijd Coax. 

(*Bij RS485 zou Mic kabel kunnen voldoen, mits de frequentie niet te hoog is)

Bij Coax wordt altijd vaak een impedantie waarde aangegeven op de kabel, 
gebruik bij voorkeur 75 Ohm voor video/beeld, 50 Ohm voor zendervlaggen enz. (staat in de manuel of op het apparaat welke impedantie nodig is).

Voor DMX (RS485, F= +/- 250 Khz): gewone mic kabel (mits getwist!) voldoet, in sommige situatie moet je alleen eerder en vaker een booster gebruiken. De beoogde kabellengte van 150m haal je dan dus niet. (immers werdt de weerstand hoger in langere kabels... enz.) Ook eindweerstanden zijn (vaak)niet nodig, alleen met hetzelfde gevolg, eerder en meer boosters.
Indien je geen "echte" DMX kabel gebruikt, kunnen weerstanden je signaal zelfs verslechteren!
_
Voor onze ma__(e)__rketeers:_

Kabel is gewoon kabel.
Er is nagenoeg geen response verschil (alleen totale demping kan variëren) meetbaar. Tussen bv. verschillende merken microfoon of verschillende merken coax kabels in luidsprekerkabels al helemaal niet!  (Er is natuurlijk wel een verschil in flexibiliteit, afscherming en duurzaamheid.)

Kom dus a.u.b. niet met commentaar "ik hoor welk merk kabels iemand gebruikt" of "ik hoor verschil tussen een vergulde of een niet vergulde plug" altijd leuk thema: een spectrum analyser van E 40.000,- meet geen verschil, toch "horen" sommige mensen het verschil wel: ik wil ook van die oren  :Big Grin: 

Ik hoop dat hiermee de verhalen van de "Wilde Impedanties" eindelijk zijn afgerond.

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Bedankt voor deze wetenschap-in-de-praktijk bijdrage. Ik heb twee aanvullingen:





> Als je dus uitgaat van een frequentie van 50Hz, zoals het lichtnet in Europa, zie je dat de impedantie grotendeels wordt bepaald door de weerstand van de ader. Daarom is in dit geval is berekenen op impedantie niet interessant.



<onzedige-handelingen-met-kleine-geleedpotigen-modus>Impedantie is de generalisatie van reeële weerstand (geen fasedraaiing) naar (ook) complexe stroom-spanningverhoudingen (eventueel een fasedraaiing). Een weerstand is dus ook een impedantie (een bijzondere: namelijk met het imaginaire deel gelijk aan nul). </onzedige-handelingen-met-kleine-geleedpotigen-modus>





> Er is nagenoeg geen response verschil (alleen totale demping kan variëren) meetbaar. (...) Kom dus a.u.b. niet met commentaar "ik hoor welk merk kabels iemand gebruikt" (...)



Dubbel-blind-test met een audiofiele huisgenoot leverde inderdaad geen verschil tussen EUR 40 interconnect kabels en zelf gesoldeerde DAP+goedkope tulp stekkertjes, maar wel een hoorbaar verschil met 'dropveter' tulpkabeltjes (hoog-af vanwege dun dielektricum).

Groeten,
Sjoerd

----------


## Koen van der K

[Quote] > _Op het moment dat je filters of versterkers gaat bouwen wordt impedantie belangrijk, als gebruiker van, kun je dit alles vergeten. 
Behalve dat je een versterker uitgang nooit mag belasten met een lagere impedantie dan de uitgang zelf. Dus een Amp met Z=4 Ohm, mag je nooit belasten met een luidspreker(of kast) van Z<4 Ohm. Dit zou elektrisch gezien identiek zijn aan het kortsluiten van die uitgang, waardoor de stroom theoretisch oneindig hoog zou worden. In de praktijk brand dan gewoon je versterker uit omdat óf de eind-trap of de voeding sneuvelt._

Buiten de goedbedoelde start / post van dit relaas zou ik toch graag wat nuances willen toevoegen om eventuele misverstanden te voorkomen.
Als gebruiker is het zeker wel handig eea van impedanties te weten, o.a. om optimale signaaloverdracht te krijgen.
Betreft uitbrandende eindversterkers; deze hebben een uitgangsimpedantie die vele malen lager is dan 4 Ohm (dat ligt in de tienden van Ohms). Daarbij is een (enigszins degelijke) amp voorzien van voltage en currentlimiters en kunnen kortsluiting aan de uitgang verdragen. Beetje onhandig voorbeeld dus. De rest van je verhaal heb ik niet gelezen, dat geloof ik allemaal wel ...

Groeten !

----------


## Noobie

> > _Op het moment dat je filters of versterkers gaat bouwen wordt impedantie belangrijk, als gebruiker van, kun je dit alles vergeten. 
> Behalve dat je een versterker uitgang nooit mag belasten met een lagere impedantie dan de uitgang zelf. Dus een Amp met Z=4 Ohm, mag je nooit belasten met een luidspreker(of kast) van Z<4 Ohm. Dit zou elektrisch gezien identiek zijn aan het kortsluiten van die uitgang, waardoor de stroom theoretisch oneindig hoog zou worden. In de praktijk brand dan gewoon je versterker uit omdat óf de eind-trap of de voeding sneuvelt._
> 
> Buiten de goedbedoelde start / post van dit relaas zou ik toch graag wat nuances willen toevoegen om eventuele misverstanden te voorkomen.
> Als gebruiker is het zeker wel handig eea van impedanties te weten, o.a. om optimale signaaloverdracht te krijgen.



Zoals ik al zei, een aantal dingen zijn misschien wat kort door de bocht omschreven.

Reden: voor deze doelgoep weinig zin om de volledige elektronica theorie uit te spitten, het gaat om de praktijktoepassing een aantal dingen zijn bewust 'eenvoudig' gehouden. We kunnen natuurlijk op elk kabeltje met verschillende lengte een Fourier transformatie gaan toepassen, maar dat lijkt me vrij nutteloos.





> Betreft uitbrandende eindversterkers; deze hebben een uitgangsimpedantie die vele malen lager is dan 4 Ohm (dat ligt in de tienden van Ohms). Daarbij is een (enigszins degelijke) amp voorzien van voltage en currentlimiters en kunnen kortsluiting aan de uitgang verdragen. Beetje onhandig voorbeeld dus. De rest van je verhaal heb ik niet gelezen, dat geloof ik allemaal wel ...
> 
> Groeten !



Inderdaad, bijkomstig is dat de Eind-transistors en voedingen een bepaalde stroombegrenzing nodig hebben. De grens wordt bereikt bij belastingen kort onder de opgegeven impedantie.

Overigens is het bij onbeveiligde amps wel degelijk het geval indien je onder de "Rated" Z gaat. 

Toegegeven zijn de meeste professionele Amps wél beveiligd en zullen dus in protect gaan.






> Als gebruiker is het zeker wel handig eea van impedanties te weten, o.a. om optimale signaaloverdracht te krijgen.



Buiten hetgeen er bij de "praktijk" voorbeelden,lijkt me niet echt relevant, gewoon dingen gebruiken waar ze enigszins voor bedoeld zijn. Maar goed hoe meer kennis des te beter natuurlijk.
n.b. Als je echt naar de details gaat kijken van in- en uitgangen, speelt er veel meer dan impedanties alleen.

----------


## Noobie

> Bedankt voor deze wetenschap-in-de-praktijk bijdrage. Ik heb twee aanvullingen:
> 
> 
> <onzedige-handelingen-met-kleine-geleedpotigen-modus>Impedantie is de generalisatie van reeële weerstand (geen fasedraaiing) naar (ook) complexe stroom-spanningverhoudingen (eventueel een fasedraaiing). Een weerstand is dus ook een impedantie (een bijzondere: namelijk met het imaginaire deel gelijk aan nul). </onzedige-handelingen-met-kleine-geleedpotigen-modus>
> 
> 
> Dubbel-blind-test met een audiofiele huisgenoot leverde inderdaad geen verschil tussen EUR 40 interconnect kabels en zelf gesoldeerde DAP+goedkope tulp stekkertjes, maar wel een hoorbaar verschil met 'dropveter' tulpkabeltjes (hoog-af vanwege dun dielektricum).
> 
> Groeten,
> Sjoerd



bedankt voor je reactie, Moet toch ff reageren op die weerstand... Als je praat over een "ideale" Ohmse weerstand is daar geen impedantie, alleen dus de Ohmse weerstand. In werkelijkheid heeft bijna elk component, van plug tot condensator, een impedantie. Anders zouden b.v. condensators de ideale baterij vormen, zonder de helaas altijd aanwezige parallelweerstand zou de condensator immers altijd geladen blijven als je hem niet gebruikt.

Ook het aspect complexe rekenwijze vond ik nou niet echt zo interressant voor dit forum.

Overigens kan ik me haast niet voorstellen dat de tulpjes een meetbare afwijking zouden vormen,  heb je toevallig gemeten? Of waren het echt van die 0,000002 mm2 aders met de afscherming strak er tegen aan?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Overigens kan ik me haast niet voorstellen dat de tulpjes een meetbare afwijking zouden vormen,  heb je toevallig gemeten? Of waren het echt van die 0,000002 mm2 aders met de afscherming strak er tegen aan?



jaag er maar eens 2 ampere bij 10 kHz doorheen...

onlangs nog een aarddraadje nagemeten met een originele fluke, en daarna met een profitest 204. Scheelde maar 4 ohm op de 0,01 ohm..LOL...

overigens is de ohmse weerstand ook niet altijd ohms, maar heeft-ie parasitaire capaciteit... En is inderdaad een ohmse weerstand een impedantie zonder faseverschuiving.

----------


## jans

[quote=**************;506836]
onlangs nog een aarddraadje nagemeten met een originele fluke, en daarna met een profitest 204. Scheelde maar 4 ohm op de 0,01 ohm..LOL...

Wat voor een Fluke? 117, 287, 1653, 8845.
Mijn 73 is ook minder nauwkeurig dan mijn 287. Mag het?

----------


## Gast1401081

lezen.. scheelde 4 ohm, op de 0,01 ohm die het was.. fout van 40.000 %..  mag het?

----------


## Noobie

> jaag er maar eens 2 ampere bij 10 kHz doorheen...



Wanneer heb je dit als laatst meegemaakt in een audio/licht setting?

2 A @ 10khz..... lijkt me sterk dat je dat uit een mixer/mic/instrument of whatever krijgt.... uitgang van een amp natuurlijk wel... maar normaal gesproken sluit je die niet aan met goedkope tulp.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

nee, maar dan kun je wel iets beter meten... en zie je de reactanties ( de imaginaire kant van de impedanties) net ff iets beter..

----------


## Noobie

> nee, maar dan kun je wel iets beter meten... en zie je de reactanties ( de imaginaire kant van de impedanties) net ff iets beter..



Op zich zou een goede meter dit ook bij lagere stroom moeten kunnen. 20mA is ruim voldoende meetbaar lijkt me. 

Ik denk dat met 2A je ook het kabeltje aan het overbelasten bent, dus dan beïnvloed je misschien ongewenst ook de Ohmse component van de kabel?

----------


## Gast1401081

daarom ben je ook noobie.. je hebt een 100 x grotere fout als je met een 100ste van de stroom meet. Tenzij je een nV (nanovolt) meter in huis hebt..

----------


## Noobie

> daarom ben je ook noobie.. je hebt een 100 x grotere fout als je met een 100ste van de stroom meet. Tenzij je een nV (nanovolt) meter in huis hebt..



De meter die jij gebruikt (profitest 204) is totaal niet geschikt als impedantie meter. Even de specs opgezocht. fMax = 1kHz, interne weerstand = 330 mOhm, dus je meting is totaal niet betrouwbaar.
Ook met een standaard Fluke is dit niet te doen.

RTFM next time plz.....

Deze kan het wel:
Fluke PM6304 | LCR / Impedance | Used Test Equipment | Refurbished Test Equipment

Ook zie je dat ze met lage spanning/stromen meter in ieder geval geen 2A...

Je zou een oscilloscoop gebruiken en terugrekenen vanaf spanning natuurlijk. Een fatsoenlijke scoop zal weinig moeite hebben met het mV bereik lijkt me. Vraag is of je niet teveel afwijking krijgt door de leads van de scoop..

DUS.... heeft iemand wél de juiste meeting verricht op het draadje?

----------


## moderator

Vraag is of deze ontwikkeling in het onderwerp bijdraagt aan duidelijkheid over wat Impedantie nu eigenlijk is....

----------


## Gast1401081

> Vraag is of deze ontwikkeling in het onderwerp bijdraagt aan duidelijkheid over wat Impedantie nu eigenlijk is....



vind het ook niet van belang.. maar als er onzin verkocht wordt.. lol..

eigenlijk gaan de laatste paar posts over micro-impedantie.. parasitaire capaciteiten..
ik heb ook nooit gezegd dat ik die 204 voor impedantie's gebruik, wel voor aardweerstanden en beschermingsleidingen enzo.

Verder is het wel duidelijk.. impedantie is weerstand die niet alleen uit ohmse,  maar ook uit imaginaire componenten kan bestaan.

----------


## Noobie

> _Vraag is of deze ontwikkeling in het onderwerp bijdraagt aan duidelijkheid over wat Impedantie nu eigenlijk is...._
> 
> vind het ook niet van belang.. maar als er onzin verkocht wordt.. lol..



Helemaal mee eens.

Hier begon de onzin volgens mij.... (of toch bij die 2 tulpjes.... daar komen we nooit meer achter denk ik  :Frown: )





> jaag er maar eens 2 ampere bij 10 kHz doorheen...
> 
> onlangs nog een aarddraadje nagemeten met een originele fluke, en daarna met een profitest 204. Scheelde maar 4 ohm op de 0,01 ohm..LOL...
> 
> overigens is de ohmse weerstand ook niet altijd ohms, maar heeft-ie parasitaire capaciteit... En is inderdaad een ohmse weerstand een impedantie zonder faseverschuiving.



En verder...





> eigenlijk gaan de laatste paar posts over micro-impedantie.. parasitaire capaciteiten..
> ik heb ook nooit gezegd dat ik die 204 voor impedantie's gebruik, wel voor aardweerstanden en beschermingsleidingen enzo.
> 
> Verder is het wel duidelijk.. impedantie is weerstand die niet alleen uit ohmse, maar ook uit imaginaire componenten kan bestaan.



Als ik je profieltekst erbij haal, zou ik denken dat je een vrouw was  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Wel respect omdat je de discussie wil aangaan en dan ook nog wat zinnigs zegt  :Smile:

----------

